

How to build an ultra cheap computer to start programming - vinitool76
http://gotchacode.blogspot.com/2012/09/how-to-build-ultra-cheap-computer-to.html

======
accarrino
if you really want cheap, try making a Linux computer with a cardboard box,
duct tape and Ubuntu Feisty like this guy
[http://www.methodshop.com/2007/07/cheapest-linux-box-
ever.sh...](http://www.methodshop.com/2007/07/cheapest-linux-box-ever.shtml)
it's slightly ghetto-fabulous, but it gets the job done.

